
Ask HN: How to describe my role in the most effective way - TXV
Today I decided to revamp a bit my Linkedin profile and I&#x27;m extremely unsure about how to describe the point where I am at in my career in a way that doesn&#x27;t sound partial, silly or that just fails to convey my value as a professional. 
Since there&#x27;s a lot of recruiters and in general people smarter than me here, I guess I could ask for advice. 
Disclaimer: I&#x27;m not actively looking for a new job... maybe open to find out what life has got for me.<p>So the key point is that I have a mixed profile. I speak 6 languages. Traveled a lot and covered several  project management-like roles during my early career. Later on I pursued my passion for tech, learned the CS basics and how to code while working 9-5 and eventually landed a job in ICT (healthcare IT).
Because of my peculiar profile, I was put in the interoperability team. I started doing dev-ops and development while at the same time taking on project coordination and design tasks. Basically tech transfer. I also manage 3 devs at one of our foreign offices, write technical chapters for public tenders and do the technical feasibility and analyses for new projects. 
Two years later, I am somewhere between a presales engineer and a junior architect. 
How does this sound to a recruiter&#x27;s ear? How would you make it concise and suitable for a CV?
Thanks!
======
Lanzaa
If you are not actively looking for a job I would recommend identifying what
kind of job you might want. Use that to inform your summary.

